

FiveThirtyEight’s World Cup Predictions - cwal37
http://fivethirtyeight.com/interactives/world-cup/

======
cwal37
And here's the link to some discussion of their model in case you miss it.

[http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/its-brazils-world-cup-
to...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/its-brazils-world-cup-to-lose/)

